# Has anyone tried sessions with Ben Meijer?



## ChadTheDeviant (Dec 11, 2019)

So I just recently came across a website by a therapist in the Netherlands by the name of Ben Meijer. He claims to specialize in the treatment of DP/DR as he had it between the ages of 5-25 years of age. Since 2012 he says he’s specifically tailored his practice to treating victims of DP/DR. I’ve called him and scheduled an appointment for next week. I just wanted to know if anyone has heard of him or had success with him as I’m surprised I couldn’t find anything about him in these forums.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I have spoken to people who went to him, I live in The Netherlands myself. I have spoken to Ben, he knows his stuff but I think he underestimates the severity of some people with dp/dr. The people I have spoken to reported some benefit for a brief moment after leaving his office. He is very expensive 93 euro for one hour. He uses EFT (tapping). And I have never seen anyone who really came forward and said this man cured me. You would think that atleast someone would say this. I don't entirely trust that man. But give it a shot. Let us know.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Also on top of that, he claimes to cure people not even in person. But he can also cure you through Skype. Which is bogus to me haha.


----------



## ChadTheDeviant (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, I will be attempting over Skype. I’m really hoping it works. I’ll try to remember to come back in and post how it went. But I’m incredibly desperate. I need to get back out there and start working. Just had a baby right before this hit (I think the baby was the trigger).


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Good luck man, keep us updated.


----------



## NomdeGuerra (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm from Holland also..

Ben Meijer is a fucking joker. A scam. Please don't believe his fairytails, he only wants your money.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

NomdeGuerra said:


> I'm from Holland also..
> 
> Ben Meijer is a fucking joker. A scam. Please don't believe his fairytails, he only wants your money.


Did you had any sessions with him?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Aridity said:


> I have spoken to people who went to him, I live in The Netherlands myself. I have spoken to Ben, he knows his stuff but I think he underestimates the severity of some people with dp/dr. The people I have spoken to reported some benefit for a brief moment after leaving his office. He is very expensive 93 euro for one hour. He uses EFT (tapping). And I have never seen anyone who really came forward and said this man cured me. You would think that atleast someone would say this. I don't entirely trust that man. But give it a shot. Let us know.


Classic therapist...

You feel lifetd for half an hour or an hour upon leaving then hey presto DP comes crawling back...

Therapy is 50 minutes of distraction from DP...Gives you a temporary lift...And then thats it you are back at square one again...

Ive never ever met a Therapist who can "CURE" DP....Most of them dont even know what it is let alone how to treat it....

Therapy is fine for everyday life issues to get stuff off your chest but when it comes to treating things as severe as DP or serious depression etc it doesnt even scrape the surface....

But thats just my experience


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

NomdeGuerra said:


> I'm from Holland also..
> 
> Ben Meijer is a fucking joker. A scam. Please don't believe his fairytails, he only wants your money.


This is most therapists unfortunately...

100 euros an hour so you can rant for 50 minutes....

Therapists cannot cure clinical (chemical based) psychological illnesses...

Unfortunately they make people believe they can...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

In fact if therapy can cure DP why are there ZERO reports or posts about it on this website...

Ive been here along time and have never ever seen a posiitve post about therapy "CURING" DP


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

eddy1886 said:


> Classic therapist...
> 
> You feel lifetd for half an hour or an hour upon leaving then hey presto DP comes crawling back...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I have to agree with a full 100% on this. I have been going to therapy for the past few months once a week. While the therapist is a very nice person, and really tries her best to give me some great advice about life in general rather than really how to conquer dp/dr. Just because she and I don't know how to battle it. It does feel somewhat nice to talk to a person for one hour a week but that's it, it has not done anything in regards of my dp/dr to be honest I got worse, and no not because of the therapy but just because for me it gets worse with time. She also can't try things like EMDR because I am not able to acces my memory or have any feelings towards "traumatic" events. As soon as I leave her office it just feels like I have never ever been in there. And life is just the same as before, for me my only hope is medication only then the layer of severe dp/dr can be lifted. And then therapy could do something.


----------



## freewilly (Mar 16, 2008)

Did you had any good experience so far with ben Meijer?

I have visited him twice 2 years ago. What I found weird was that he had no interest in my background. He just wanted to start off telling about his miraculous path towards becoming a healer, and then we started tapping. He just scratched the surface of my emotions and I could not feel anything practicing 2 months.

I have more intensively tried Frank Godschalk, also in the Netherlands. He is more sensitive and his TRE approach is not farfetched.

The biggest breakthrough I had with voice therapy with a guy named Henk Kooij. But this only worked on Efexor. When he recommended me to come off it (after 15 years) I became emotionless and untreatable.

Now in Colombia i´m seeing one of the biggest names in field, Mauricio Sierra Siegert who treated over 4000 dp patients in London. Informally he recommends many clients to start AYAHUASCA (He does not make a secret out of it). Ive done a 100 sessions so far. I ve seen how this magical medicine can cure probably a huge portion of us sufferers. For some 10 sessions could be enough, but ive been a 20+ years sufferer, so the trauma becomes more rigid and harder to treat. But hey it is the first treatment ive experienced where it confronts me with my unconsciously imposed barriers and it shows me a way to fight, heal and overcome!

I got DR from anxiety from skydiving 120 jumps at 16 and the heaviest of DP from space cake at 19. I was the last to think psychedelics would be the cure, now after many treatments and several antidepressants I believe it is the biggest hope for true healing for long term DP sufferers.

Wishing you the strength to overcome your own barriers and fears.

Willem


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

freewilly said:


> Did you had any good experience so far with ben Meijer?
> 
> I have visited him twice 2 years ago. What I found weird was that he had no interest in my background. He just wanted to start off telling about his miraculous path towards becoming a healer, and then we started tapping. He just scratched the surface of my emotions and I could not feel anything practicing 2 months.
> 
> ...


I have DMed you.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

freewilly said:


> Did you had any good experience so far with ben Meijer?
> 
> I have visited him twice 2 years ago. What I found weird was that he had no interest in my background. He just wanted to start off telling about his miraculous path towards becoming a healer, and then we started tapping. He just scratched the surface of my emotions and I could not feel anything practicing 2 months.
> 
> ...


Interesting..................


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

Ik ben ook bij deze man geweest in 2019. Aardige man, maar na een paar sessies geen verandering mogen ondervinden


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

freewilly said:


> Did you had any good experience so far with ben Meijer?
> 
> I have visited him twice 2 years ago. What I found weird was that he had no interest in my background. He just wanted to start off telling about his miraculous path towards becoming a healer, and then we started tapping. He just scratched the surface of my emotions and I could not feel anything practicing 2 months.
> 
> ...


Wow. This is fascinating to me. I am a big fan of the works of Sierra, read his book and most of his papers on dpdr. I wonder if he will ever publish a study on ayahuasca as potentially the next "drug" to "cure" this condition. I've heard many trauma specialists (like Gabor Maté @19:50) are fans of ayahuasca when it comes to treating trauma.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Feb 10, 2016)

So I'm on my third session right now with him.
9 years ago I smoked marijuana, developed intense DP/DR, OCD and intrusive thoughts, some paranoia and delusional thinking, and basically fucked up my life.
I've been super fortunate to have found affordable psychotherapists and found ways of providing things for therapists so they'd work for me for free (audio production for their youtube videos etc).
I've done 10-day holotropic breathwork retreats, learned EFT, and some somatic experiencing techniques to ground myself to process.

I've gained more of myself back in 3 sessions with Ben than I have in 9 years.
Even though my symptoms are manageable for the most part nowadays I've always felt, half-dead, flattened, numb-ish.
Every session I come in skeptical, primarily cause every therapist in my opinion has failed me. So far Ben hasn't. more importantly every session i gain something back. This third session I'm able to stay in an area of my body where I feel tension and feel old memories with trapped emotions come out, its fucking crazy.

I've studied a lot of trauma therapy and most people can do this. Dissociation makes healing X10 times harder because your nervous system is in a survival state continuously.
He's been slowly taking away the resistances and emotions that make healing from this shit so goddamn hard.

I was super skeptical because I believe you need to feel safe in your body first, so i thought a somatic approach would be best, but man I'm truly truly feeling hopeful because i'm legitimately seeing defenses being processed and honestly, quite quickly.

It took me 9 years to get to a place where I can pay for stuff and take the risk.
I'll keep yall updated.
P.S i used to post a ton here years ago, i think it was under sirlee if anyone wants to check I'm not some mole of paid by ben or something


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

RisingPhoenix said:


> So I'm on my third session right now with him.
> 9 years ago I smoked marijuana, developed intense DP/DR, OCD and intrusive thoughts, some paranoia and delusional thinking, and basically fucked up my life.
> I've been super fortunate to have found affordable psychotherapists and found ways of providing things for therapists so they'd work for me for free (audio production for their youtube videos etc).
> I've done 10-day holotropic breathwork retreats, learned EFT, and some somatic experiencing techniques to ground myself to process.
> ...


thanks, this is the real way to get rid of dpdr. not brain altering meds 😁😁

a side note: using ssri increases the chances to develop senile dementia drastically.

source: Do Antidepressants Increase the Risk of Dementia?


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

leminaseri said:


> thanks, this is the real way to get rid of dpdr. not brain altering meds 😁😁
> 
> a side note: using ssri increases the chances to develop senile dementia drastically.
> 
> source: Do Antidepressants Increase the Risk of Dementia?


That's not what your source is saying. Did you even read the article?


----------

